# Bubba Grills



## bamafan (Mar 28, 2010)

Any one on here own one of Bubba Grills smokers out of Haddock Ga. Checked one out at a competion in Adel Ga and looks very well built for the price. www.*bubbagrills*.net/ After pricing the metal to try and build one my self and my minumum welding skills, I'm Really cosidering buying one from them. Any info on them from some one who has one would be appreciated.


----------



## garyt (Mar 28, 2010)

Must have worked for Ben Lang. I wonder why they don't have prices on the site.


----------



## jdt (Mar 28, 2010)

I was told the cheapest 250 is $2400 and they go up from there.


----------



## garyt (Mar 28, 2010)

Take a look here and compare,  I love my Lang


http://www.pigroast.com/


----------



## graybeard (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you checked these out?
http://www.cookersandgrills.com/

beard


----------



## nola saints smoker (Mar 28, 2010)

I am a proud owner of a Bubba grill. Picked up at Home Depot about three weeks ago. It is very well built. Retains heat very well.  If you are considering a ceramic cooker, I would go with the Bubba. It's all steel and double insulated.  I am a beginner and trying to learn how to control the temps.  

I smoked a 4-5 lb pork butt today. I put it on at 6am and took it off at 11:30 when the internal temps reached 205. Only problem I had was regulating the temps. It jumped aroung between 250--275. I'm sure it's just being a novice.


----------



## bamafan (Mar 28, 2010)

I did look at the Lang but it looked like I could get a few more features with the bubba. Bigger trailer, propane gas start in the fire box and 2 fryers on the front of the trailer on the 250 with rib box. Saw two other teams cooking with the bubba grills at the cook off. Plus I can drive and pick it up from where I live in Florida. Guess I'm going to try it. They offered to let me take the one home from the competion to try so they seem pretty trust worthy. Was hoping some one on here owned one. Been to hard cooking for a hundred people with 2 MES's and I've been wanting a towable unit. Thanks for the input.


----------



## nola saints smoker (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't think you will be disappointed. The Bubba KEG also attaches to your receiver hitch on a vehicle, which I think is pretty neat. The KEG is heavy, weighing around 130 lbs. I've been using my KEG every weekend since I got it and I have been enjoying the cooks.  I cooked a butt, chicken and ribs yesterday and all were tender and juicy with a nice smoke taste.  The KEG gets up to temp fast and holds heat very well. I cooked all day on one chimney starter of lump and when I shut it down yesterday at 7pm the temps were still hovering around 400+.


----------



## aquasport (Mar 30, 2010)

Bamafan, I saw the Bubba 250 on e-bay for $2600. They are selling the 250 and 500 on there. They have really good close up pictures on there also. Better than on their website.


----------

